# SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos!



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*This offer is for the Neuspeed/Bilstein or Neuspeed/KONI spring/shock combo or for the Bilstein PSS, PSS9, or KONI coilovers for all New Beetles. Springs and/or shocks available for purchase separately, too.*
- The Neuspeed spring with KONI Sport or Bilstein Sport shock combo are among the best in sport suspension tuning for VW/Audi. These combinations are designed for the performance minded driver and are designed to do push your car to it's performance peak.
- The Neuspeed springs reduce body roll during cornering and front end dive under heavy braking as well as reducing that undesirable wheel well gap to give your car that aggressive look on the street or on the track.
- The Bilstein Sport shocks have a firm valving best suited for use with the Neuspeed springs, anti roll bars, and performance wheels/tires for your MKIV Golf/Jetta. 
- The KONI Sport's twin tube hydraulic front struts feature adjustable rebound damping which allows you to tune the shock's performance to match your suspension set-up. KONI's Sport valving makes their struts a perfect match for Neuspeed springs, too.

This is offer is good with either of the Neuspeed springs available for the MK4 Golf, Jetta, or New Beetle - SofSport, Sport, or Race springs.
- The Neuspeed SofSports springs are approximately .75" in lowering.
- The Neuspeed Sport springs are approximately 1.25-1.5" in lowering.
- The Neuspeed Race springs are a full 2" in lowering.
- *$674.95 for the Neuspeed Spring/Bilstein Sport combo!*
- *$699.95 for the Neuspeed Spring/KONI Sport shock combo!*
- *$499.95 for the Bilstein Sport shocks, front and rear!*
- *$499.95 for the KONI Yellow Sports, front and rear!*
- *$189.95 shipped for any of the Neuspeed springs!*
- *$999.95 shipped for the Bilstein PSS coilovers kits!*
- *$1624.95 shipped for the Bilstein PSS9 coilover kits!*
*Special shipping price of only $15 on any shock or shock/spring combo.
**Add a new front strut mount set (with bearings) for $25 with any purchase!*
































*ORDERING INFO:*
Confirmed Paypal accounts accepted at [email protected]
Visa/Mastercard accepted by calling us at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278)
*Feel free to IM or email us about other great specials on Neuspeed products, too!*
Also - recieve a 30% coupon HERE off your next Neuspeed brand purchase through MJM Autohaus when you buy any of the suspension kits in this thread. Feel free to contact us for more details!




_Modified by M.J.M. at 12:40 AM 4-7-2006_


----------



## NBSport (May 13, 2002)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (M.J.M.)*

what's the drop on the springs?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NBSport* »_what's the drop on the springs?

SofSports - appromiately .75 inches or so.
Sports - approximately 1 - 1.25 inches or so.
Race - approximately 2 inches or so.


----------



## Pelican18TQA4 (Dec 13, 2000)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (M.J.M.)*

Anyone have a pic of a New Beetle with the Neuspeed Sport springs??


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (Pelican18TQA4)*











_Modified by M.J.M. at 8:38 PM 8-26-2005_


----------



## I drive a girly car (Jun 29, 2005)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (M.J.M.)*

I've been looking for a kit for my 2.0L idk who to go with and whats a decent price cus i don't have much


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (I drive a girly car)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I drive a girly car* »_I've been looking for a kit for my 2.0L idk who to go with and whats a decent price cus i don't have much

I'm not sure what your question is here, but if you need any help, don't hesitate to give us a call at 210.DUB.PART and we can assist you with what you're looking to do with the suspension on your New Beetle.


----------



## SilverGTi01 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (M.J.M.)*

What kind of deal can you give me on a set of sofsport .75 inch drop springs for an MK4 1.8t Golf?? I have Bil TC's waiting for some coils. Please include shipping in the price to 49507. Thanks!


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Neuspeed spring/Bilstein Sport shock sale! (SilverGTi01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SilverGTi01* »_What kind of deal can you give me on a set of sofsport .75 inch drop springs for an MK4 1.8t Golf?? I have Bil TC's waiting for some coils. Please include shipping in the price to 49507. Thanks!

I sent you an IM with the price.


----------



## vdubkb (Dec 26, 2004)

Yeah... That pic is of my car. I have H&R sport springs not Neuspeed...


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (vdubkb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubkb* »_Yeah... That pic is of my car. I have H&R sport springs not Neuspeed...

Very interesting. Well, that was quite a long time ago that the picture of that Beetle was sent to us. Regardless, it's been edited. Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (M.J.M.)*

Can you do just a set of Bilstein Sports sans springs for a good price?
EDIT: Nevermind


----------



## Mikes72sb (Oct 27, 2001)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (M.J.M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *M.J.M.* »_
$474.95 for just the Bilstein Sports.


Called and ordered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## racertroy (Nov 29, 2005)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (M.J.M.)*

This is likely not the place to ask...but here goes...
I've got an '02 Turbo-S and I'm looking to rid it of the dreaded understeer, firm up the ride, increase the damping response, and lower it as little as possible
Any suggestions?
Thanks in advance,
--ts
Also, if this is the wrong place, please move and/or kill and I'll repost.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (racertroy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *racertroy* »_This is likely not the place to ask...but here goes...
I've got an '02 Turbo-S and I'm looking to rid it of the dreaded understeer, firm up the ride, increase the damping response, and lower it as little as possible


IM sent.


----------



## Red Rider II (Jun 27, 2005)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (M.J.M.)*

Thinking about getting your PSS9-Have 17" 42c aftermarket rims with 225 45 tires. Since stock is 35c i probably will need spacers. Will 8mm be enough. 
Where is best place for spacers. Probably need to see if i can pick some up on vortex.


_Modified by Red Rider II at 8:29 AM 12-8-2005_


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (Red Rider II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Rider II* »_Thinking about getting your PSS9-Have 17" 42c aftermarket rims with 225 45 tires. Since stock is 35c i probably will need spacers. Will 8mm be enough. 
Where is best place for spacers. Probably need to see if i can pick some up on vortex.

_Modified by Red Rider II at 8:29 AM 12-8-2005_

You shouldn't need spacers, but I don't know the offset of your wheels.
The Potters are a great place to get spacers from.


----------



## Red Rider II (Jun 27, 2005)

the off set is 42-i think stock wheel is 35


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (Red Rider II)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Red Rider II* »_the off set is 42-i think stock wheel is 35

Ok.


----------



## photo (Sep 2, 2005)

Are you running any specials on Koni coilovers?


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (photo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *photo* »_Are you running any specials on Koni coilovers?

Yes, they are $874.95 plus a *special* shipping rate of $15. 
Contact us for details via IM.


----------



## g-grind (May 13, 2004)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (M.J.M.)*

M.J.M.
Can you give me a price & availability on a set of Neuspeed SofSport Springs part number # 55.10.87?
Appreciate your time.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (g-grind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g-grind* »_M.J.M.
Can you give me a price & availability on a set of Neuspeed SofSport Springs part number # 55.10.87?
Appreciate your time.

Available.
$189.95 with free shipping.


----------



## DarknDub (Oct 5, 2005)

any special on shocks only? tokico hp blue? koni? let me know, thanks


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (DarknDub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DarknDub* »_any special on shocks only? tokico hp blue? koni? let me know, thanks

IM sent.


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Am I missing something? I dont see the race spring/shock combo price.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: (muttonchops)*


_Quote, originally posted by *muttonchops* »_Am I missing something? I dont see the race spring/shock combo price.

We can do the Race springs for the same price as the Sports.

Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) if you need to place an order, as we only have a few more sets of the Race springs in stock.


----------



## muttonchops (Mar 10, 2005)

*Re: (MJM Autohaus)*

Gotcha thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chaddicus (May 24, 2006)

*Re: (muttonchops)*

What's the difference in Coilovers compared to springs and struts. I always here people talking about coilovers but from what I can tell it's just springs and struts already combined. I'm really interested in the Koni's for 870ish? Give me the details please, thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 14, 2006)

*Re: (chaddicus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chaddicus* »_What's the difference in Coilovers compared to springs and struts. I always here people talking about coilovers but from what I can tell it's just springs and struts already combined. I'm really interested in the Koni's for 870ish? Give me the details please, thanks.

A coilover kit allows you to set dampening adjustability, as well as ride height both front and rear. Coilovers are recommended for track use, as they will allow you to corner balance the car - something that a spring/shock will not give you the ablity to do.
Give us a call at 210.DUB.PART (382.7278) for some personal consultation on the kit that would work best with your application and driving habits


----------



## Hung-Lo (Nov 30, 2003)

i think i am sold!


_Modified by Hung-Lo at 6:00 AM 12-29-2006_


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (MJM Autohaus)*

Can you still do race springs for $189.99? If you can you'll be getting an order in the next month or so.


----------



## MJM Autohaus (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: SALE on Neuspeed/Bilstein/KONI spring/shock/coilover combos! (SomeMacGuy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SomeMacGuy* »_Can you still do race springs for $189.99? If you can you'll be getting an order in the next month or so.









Sure, just let us know.


----------

